# An awesome picture



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Friend of mine ( BD) to this pic the other night after dove hunting.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a limit to me


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Power Lines? What Power Lines?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats cute, lets see the photos of the limits of doves you and your buddies have harvested lately.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Huh? What was the point of that?


----------

